# bobcat insurance for snow



## MFD18 (Jul 21, 2006)

anyone know what they pay for skid steer insurance for snow removal/plowing?...i will need to add it, but @ $1000 per season its almost not worth it...

last year i would have had only 1 or 2 storms and barely broke even...glad i didnt last year, but i think we're in for a good year this year


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bobcat ,truck or shovel all the same if your paid to do the work.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

*Jd Dave*

WOW 1000$

you need a new ins. company

Do you have your equip. and buisness in an L.L.C. my insurance dosen't charge any extra for snow

JD DAVE what does your ins. co. do since you farm and snow do you move all your equip. to your snow co. every winter (thats what i do) my ins. co just charges me the differ between my farm and my EXC. CO. whitch is dang near nothing (but it is somethin ) you probably have the most HEAVY equip on PS so i was wonderin?

JD DAVE did you get my PM


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;415126 said:


> WOW 1000$
> 
> you need a new ins. company
> 
> ...


I pm'd you back, unless I did something wrong. I will check. The 10 ft will be fine on your loader. We have a 14ft Viking on a 7420. Our insurance is an add on for snow and we get treated very well IMO. The 5 million liability is where they get you. I just lost a place we've done since 98, now I have 4 extra guys.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

off topic but SORRY!

powerjoke, I don't think it was me that you sent a PM to because I never received one 

also, to the best of my knowledge we would not add a chat room here. we had tried one on LawnSite in the past and it didn't pan out and ended up being removed.
__________________
Michael J. Donovan
Manager of PlowSite.com 


JD there must be a prob with the PM  this mod did'nt even get mine or just not want to answer, PLEASE DON"T REMOVE THIS POST,LOL 

JD i am going to pm you again


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*my insurance*

My insurance is based upon billings. Eg we estimate that we are going to bill $45 000 this year and they base the insurance upon that. That covers the liability and property damage of any 
Each truck has full coverage as a commercial vechicle and its an additional charge for it as a plow truck. The bobcat we have is insured for everything eg theft collision ect and it is based upon a dollar per thousand amount. thats the same with our trailers and sanders its all like $2 per thousand per year. We multiple pcs of equip as far as I know its called a blanket policy, it covers anything I own that is out working, if I have a sub, then I have to list them, and they must have coverage on their truck.

All I have ever done with a sub is just fax in a note with the subs policy number and info.

One new thing I am very glad my broker added at day one was a clause called 27b where I have coverage on equip that is borrowed or rented. I borrowed a trailer and it got stolen off a job site at night. I got it covered and the owner didnt have insurance on the trailer at all.

If you want numbers I can pull my policy I belive its with Piolet I live in Ontario


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;415157 said:


> My insurance is based upon billings. Eg we estimate that we are going to bill $45 000 this year and they base the insurance upon that. That covers the liability and property damage of any
> Each truck has full coverage as a commercial vechicle and its an additional charge for it as a plow truck. The bobcat we have is insured for everything eg theft collision ect and it is based upon a dollar per thousand amount. thats the same with our trailers and sanders its all like $2 per thousand per year. We multiple pcs of equip as far as I know its called a blanket policy, it covers anything I own that is out working, if I have a sub, then I have to list them, and they must have coverage on their truck.
> 
> All I have ever done with a sub is just fax in a note with the subs policy number and info.
> ...


That's exactly how our works.


----------

